# Crabmeat Dip



## luckytrim (Sep 29, 2006)

CRABMEAT DIP  
1 (8oz.) brick cream cheese, softened 
1 TBL 2% milk 
1 TBL Worcestershire sauce 
1/3 c. mayonnaise 
8 oz. crabmeat, drained (reserve juice) 
2 scallions, trimmed and finely chopped 
1 tsp horseradish sauce 
freshly ground black pepper to taste 
2 TBL fresh parsley, finely chopped 
1/3 c. seasoned bread crumbs 
1 generous TBL butter 
Preheat the oven to 350F; 
Butter a 9-inch glass pie dish and set aside. 
in a mixing bowl, combine the first 4 ingredients and the reserved crabmeat juice. 
Add the scallions, horseradish cream, pepper and parsley and mix. 
Pick over the crabmeat, removing any cartilage. 
Fold in the crabmeat chunks, being careful not to break it into tiny pieces.      
Place the mixture evenly into the buttered pie dish. 
Combine the butter with the bread crumbs and sprinkle them evenly on top of the crabmeat mixture. 
Bake for thirty minutes or until the crabmeat mixture is bubbly and the bread crumbs are golden. 
Serve with a cracker assortment.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 29, 2006)

lucky, you forgot the final instruction:

"Give mudbug a spoon and get out of the way."


----------



## luckytrim (Sep 29, 2006)

so sorry;
"GiveMudbug a cracker and get out of the way.................."


----------



## Constance (Sep 29, 2006)

Lucky, that recipe is so similar to mine, it's amazing. There are differences though. I think I'll try yours, and perhaps you'd like to try mine.

Connie's Crab Dib

1 6-1/2 oz can of crab meat OR 1 8 oz pkg Crab Delights
3/4 cup butter, softened
8 oz cream cheesed, softened
2 eggs
1/2 onion, finely diced
juice of 1/2 lemon
1 tsp Worchester sauce
1 tsp granulated garlic
dash Tabasco sauce
paprika

Mix all together except paprika. Put in lightly buttered 9x13 pan. Dust with paprika and bake 30-40 minutes at 350 degrees till lightly browned. 
Do not over-bake, or it will be dry.

Serve with cocktail crackers of your choice.

*Note: fresh crabmeat would be the best choice for this dip, but we don't get that here.


----------



## shpj4 (Sep 30, 2006)

Both Connie and Lucky Trim have Crabmeat Dips. I will keep the receipes so I have them for future times when I am invited over to one of my friend's house to dinner.


----------

